# Quick Tip: Getting Traffic.



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

Getting traffic to your site isn't that hard. As long as you have some nice looking designs, and a clean and user-friendly layout.

1.) Tshirt Review blogs: 
write an email to all of the tshirt blog sites you can find, explaining about your business, include pictures of your designs and offer some sample tshirts if you can. Here's a list of 160 tshirt blogs:  Lists: 133 t-shirt blogs + 27 new additions = 160 t-shirt blogsbyHide Your Arms

2.) Social Shopping
Not very many people know about this one and it's something I havent told anyone about on here. Basically these are stores where you can list your products on for free. Here's a link to get your started on finding them:
Web 2.0 Tools and Applications - Go2web20


I have more marketing techniques but I'll hold onto them for now


----------



## withindustries (Aug 2, 2007)

Come on, don't be tight... LOL... Share what u have that's worth sharing... It's kinda how this site works


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

share what you know

spread the word


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

I guess I'll make a quick list of all my traffic avenues. This isn't a guide for them tho:

*1.) Social bookmarking:* These are places where you can list all the sites you've found and or own, for free.
example: stumbleupon.com , delicious.com, etc. There's around 200+ of these types of sites, if not more.
A good starting place to find them is: Web 2.0 Tools and Applications - Go2web20 under the tag "bookmarking"
but please follow the rules of each site.

*2.) Social Shopping:* These are like social bookmarking, but they're primary for listing products. Which makes them great for our industry since we sell clothing. Mostly all social shopping sites are free.
For example: Stylehive.com , wishpot.com , froogle.com
More can be found under the tag "shopping" at the site: Web 2.0 Tools and Applications - Go2web20

*3.) RSS Search Engines / Directories:* If you offer an Product RSS feed or have a blog, you can submit your RSS feed to these sites. Mostly all of them are free. They're just like regular search engines except the content they list is always fresh and new, because RSS feeds are updated when your site updates.
a good starting point for finding these: RSSTop55 - Best Blog Directory And RSS Submission Sites - Robin Good' Sharewood Tidings

*4.) Photo sharing sites:* Upload pics of your designs and people wearing your designs to sites such as: flickr.com , etc.

*5.) Coupon / Deal Sites:* If your site offers coupons, dont forget to add them to all of the coupon sites you can find. such as retailmenot.com , etc.

That's all that I can think of for now. Thanks to the amount of traffic avenues there is for our industry, there's really no purpose in paying for SEO, or paying for other traffic sources. Enjoy.


----------



## thomhee (Oct 24, 2005)

Solo,

Can you give me an idea on about how much traffic you get a day? 

Right now I get about 900 unique visitors a day. All of this is through natural search engine rankings. I'm kind of at a stall and want to figure out a way to get more traffic.

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks everyone,
just what the doctor ordered!!!
good thread


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

thomhee said:


> Solo,
> 
> Can you give me an idea on about how much traffic you get a day?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, my clothing line is still in the making. but back when I was using these methods to promote other services, I could easily get around 7000 hits a week, maybe more. It all depends on what you have to offer.


----------



## lupalook (May 4, 2009)

Most random traffic can be generated using SEO and Google results... If you host your store at cafepress etc... its going to be relativley easy by giving your designs unique name (and relevant!) i bet the first guy selling swine flue shirts on cafepress or zazzle in ranking pretty good for these terms... (as ling you name your designd correctly and follow the SEO guidelines in these sites). 

If you have your own site then its not gonna be as easy cause no way it scores as high ny google as the 2 mentioned (though can be achieved if you know your SEO really good - your own site is more flexible than using sub stores in large sites).


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

The thing is tho, sites like cafepress and zazzle are overpopulated with the same free vector art designs and such, that having a cafepress store is only good if you have alot of designs. ontop of that, you really dont make much per sale. And cafepress is very limited in design dimensions.

Having your own site does make it easier, because you can have your own cc processor of your choice, which means more money per sale. have a blog (extra search engine traffic), twitter page (even more search engine traffic and traffic from their network), trade links with other sites, etc etc. Plus having your own site makes you look much more professional.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The thing is tho, sites like cafepress and zazzle are overpopulated with the same free vector art designs and such


The web is filled with the same vector art designs  Cafepress and zazzle are no different.

What other people sell doesn't change what *you* sell and how *you* can use the service to fit your needs.



> that having a cafepress store is only good if you have alot of designs


This isn't true. It doesn't matter how many designs you have, you can still make money with cafepress/zazzle and other print on demand type services.

The same marketing principles apply whether you are doing it yourself, getting designs done by a screen printer, or using cafepress/zazzle/etc.



> ontop of that, you really dont make much per sale


Most print on demand places allow you to set your own profit margin. Also taking into account that you don't have any overhead of buying printing equipment or getting designs printed beforehand, the reason why you may make less than if you did it yourself or purchased wholesale is because there are a LOT less risks involved.



> Having your own site does make it easier, because you can have your own cc processor of your choice, which means more money per sale


Having your own CC processor also means more fees. You also have to pay fees for web hosting, setting up a shopping cart, you have to take time to process orders. There are types all costs and risks involved that would need to be factored in.

I'm just saying that there's all types of ways to get started, and the way that works for one person may not be the way that works for you. Figure out a business plan and figure out which way to move forward works best for _your _particular needs.



> Plus having your own site makes you look much more professional.


I definitely agree with this. 

However, you can also have your own site with CafePress/Zazzle/printfection/etc, just the final checkout would be handled by their service.


----------



## LoveKillSlowly (Apr 23, 2009)

SoloStampede said:


> Unfortunately, my clothing line is still in the making. but back when I was using these methods to promote other services, I could easily get around 7000 hits a week, maybe more. It all depends on what you have to offer.


7000 unic visitor a week ?

how can you do this ? could you explain ? and what the average buyer out of all this visitor ?


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

simple, I just did all of those marketing techniques at once. when I had a new product to promote, I would do it all over again. eventually the traffic added up to 7k a week. (it didn't happen over night, it took about a week)


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

SoloStampede said:


> (it didn't happen over night, it took about a week)



haha love that line!


----------

